# Arial card cut .. dgui threw the card



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

pfs and marbles .. just having some fun ha ha

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice indeed!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Charles said:


> Very nice indeed!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thank u Charles!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing shooting


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Tag said:


> Amazing shooting


Thanks Tag!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

